
Foxconn boosting automated production in China - electic
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20161229PD206.html
======
hourislate
We're all in for some hurt but just think how screwed some countries are going
to be. India comes to mind, they will miss this whole cycle of using
manufacturing to bring the majority of folks out of poverty, it will pass
right by them. As AI replaces call centers, automation replaces the factory
worker, what's left for them?

Interesting times...

~~~
toyg
India is actually better positioned than most, what with their sea of IT
infrastructure outsourcers and maintainers.

It's Africans who will likely get screwed again.

------
joe_the_user
_Foxconn Electronics is automating production at its factories in China in
three phases, aiming to fully automate entire factories eventually, according
to general manager Dai Jia-peng for Foxconn 's Automation Technology
Development Committee._

Which is to say, they apparently have not done anything yet but are rather
stating their intention.

~~~
Animats
Keep reading.

 _" There are 10 lights-out (fully automated) production lines at some
factories, including table one in Chengdu, AIO (all-in-one) PC and LCD monitor
lines at a factory in Chongqing, and a CNC line in Zhengzhou. ... Foxconn has
deployed more than 40,000 Foxbots, industrial robots developed and produced in
house, at factories in China."_

The Chengdu plant makes iPads.[1] Foxconn refers to "table one" because they
usually don't name their contract manufacturing clients.

Apple used to have robotic assembly lines in Fremont, CA.[2] Then they
switched to cheap outsourced manual labor.

[1] [http://micgadget.com/12674/the-inside-story-of-the-new-
foxco...](http://micgadget.com/12674/the-inside-story-of-the-new-foxconns-
chengdu-factory/) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk306ZkNOuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk306ZkNOuc)

------
Pica_soO
Give me handouts or i shot the hostage, eh fire the workforce, and eliminate
all dependencies. Im serious- if i dont get a plane to china, somebody gets
it.

Just what would happen if those governments would agree upon anti-automation
laws and taxes for any country that relies on them?

------
jerkstate
What happens when there are no consumers left to buy the things made in these
factories?

~~~
maverick_iceman
What happens when no farm workers are left behind to buy farm produce? /s

~~~
sdfin
They move to the cities and find jobs there. Then they buy produce.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/30/foxconn-fully-automated-
facto...](https://9to5mac.com/2016/12/30/foxconn-fully-automated-factories-
robots-automated-production/), which points to this.

Submitters: the HN guidelines ask you to submit original sources in cases like
this, where one article is simply cribbed from another. Please do your due
diligence on this—it makes HN significantly better.

